# Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?



## AK39 (2. Juli 2018)

*Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?*

Von Zeit zu Zeit lese ich immer wieder von zu viel Wärmeleitpaste zwischen dem Prozessor und dem Kühler.

Ist das eigentlich überhaupt möglich?

Durch den Anpressdruck müsste doch die überschüssige Wärmeleitpaste herausgedrückt werden? Oder?



Das eine leitende Wärmeleitpaste Probleme bringt, wenn sie seitlich herausgedrückt wird, ist selbstverständlich.
Bei alter und nicht weiche Wärmeleitpaste funktioniert das Herausdrücken natürlich auch nicht.


Ich bin auf eure Antworten gespannt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?*



AK39 schrieb:


> ...Durch den Anpressdruck müsste doch die überschüssige Wärmeleitpaste herausgedrückt werden? Oder?...


Das hängt von der Art der Kühlerbefestigung ab. Ohne federnde Elemente ist die Vorspannung weg, sobald geringe Mengen Wärmeleitpaste ausgetreten sind. 
Darum lohnt es, nach ein paar Stunden mit hoher Temperatur den Kühler nochmal nachzuziehen


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?*

Von daher die WLP so auftragen,

dass die Kappe des Prozessors noch leicht durchschimmert


----------



## AK39 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?*

Sehe ich das richtig, dass zu viel Wärmeleitpaste eigentlich kein nennenswertes Problem darstellt, wenn man den Kühler nach einiger Zeit nachzieht oder federnde Elemente eingebaut sind.  

Vor der potentiellen Sauerei einmal abgesehen.


Wenn man sehr dünn aufträgt besteht ja auch die Gefahr, dass sich Luftblasen bilden. Diese Gefahr sollte bei einem dicken Klecks in der Mitte minimal sein.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?*

Zuviel macht halt allenfalls Sauerei. Punkt in die Mitte und gut


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Punkt in die Mitte und gut


Aber nur, wenn es ein Kühler mit Bodenplatte ist. Bei den billigen mit direktem Kontakt der Heatpipes zur CPU funktioniert das nicht gut.


----------



## DonBongJohn (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn es ein Kühler mit Bodenplatte ist. Bei den billigen mit direktem Kontakt der Heatpipes zur CPU funktioniert das nicht gut.



Naja so schlecht wie sie immer beschrieben werden sind HDT Kühler im Prinzip nicht. 
Zumindest wenn man sie für einen guten Preis bekommt. Für 15€ macht mein Arctic Cooling i30 einen super Job.
Es liegt halt immer daran, ob man eine gute Verarbeitungsquali hat oder nicht und man sollte immer mehr WLP einplanen als man es von anderen Kühlern kennt um erst mal die Ritzen zwischen den einzelnen Heatpipes dicht zu machen. 
Irgendwann habe ich dazu mal Vergleiche gesehen bei YouTube und es soll wohl was gebracht haben, vlt. finde ich es noch.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn es ein Kühler mit Bodenplatte ist. Bei den billigen mit direktem Kontakt der Heatpipes zur CPU funktioniert das nicht gut.



Stimmt 
Da Entweder mehr Paste nehmen, wobei das sehr schwer abzuschätzen ist. Wenn die Hersteller mitdenken steht im Handbuch, dass man etwas WLP auf dem Kühler verteilen soll, was die Lücken schließt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?*



DonBongJohn schrieb:


> ....Es liegt halt immer daran, ob man eine gute Verarbeitungsquali hat oder nicht...


Genau, dass ist die Ursache für viele Probleme. Nicht verlötete und nur in die Bodenplatte gedrückte Heatpipes neigen dazu sich doch leiht zu bewegen und bei einer Querkraft auf den Kühler schief zu stehen. Und Schuwps hat man Zehntelmilimeter große Spalte, die mit Wärmeleitpaste überdeckt werden müssen- Sind die Heatpipes in der Bodenplatte verlötet und die Fläche wurde plangefräst, spricht nichts gegen das Verfahren.


----------



## amdahl (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?*

Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste wird erst dann zum Problem wenn man den Schmodder irgendwann wieder entfernen muss. Oder das Zeug gar unter die CPU gequetscht wird.
Ansonsten gilt lieber etwas zu viel auftragen als zu wenig.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?*

Bedenken musst du das die WLP ein gewissen Widerstand bewirkt.
Es wird zwar was raus gedrückt was zu viel ist, aber es wird auch mehr zurück bleiben was nicht optimal ist.

Die Temperatur wird dadurch aber nicht in dem Sinn ansteigen wo es Gefährlich wäre, man erreicht halt nicht den perfekten Temperaturbereich.
Möglich das du es gar nicht merkst wenn du zu viel drauf gemacht hast. Natürlich ist es auch nicht toll wenn die Hälfte daneben auf dem Sockel läuft.

Mache haben sich da auch schon Pins verbogen beim versuch den Sockel ohne CPU wieder sauber zu bekommen.
Das ganze wie WLP drauf kommt macht jeder anderes, so das hier nicht besagt werden was welche Methode die beste ist.

Ich nach immer ein klein wenig in die Mitte rein und verstreiche sie dann hauchdünn über den HS.
Der nächste macht nur ein Klecks auf die Mitte und lässt sie mit dem Andruck des Kühlers verteilen.
Es gibt da kein richtig oder Falsch.


----------

